# FMS Immune Supp.-bowel connection, glucose and CFS and the 1999 antibody discovery



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

In Simone Ravicz's (PhD MBA and who has Fibromyalgia herself) book "Thriving With Your Autoimmune Disorder" published this year (2000), I found the following interesting:"FMS involves suppression of the hypothalamus gland (the so-called "master" gland, as it controls many of bodily glands). Part of the FMS fatigue arises from the suppression, with one of many results being immune system disruption and decreased ability to prevent infections, such as bowel infections. This is critical as it interferes with absorption of nutrients necessary for mind-body health (Teitelbaum 1996). Not only are we unable to absorb sufficient nutrients from food, but we also don't absorb enough from some types of vitamins, mineral, and supplements we take to improve our heath. The real backlash is that while wer're unable to fully utilize nutrients we consume, FMS also increases our needs for certain nutrients. Our bodies can't meet increased demands while losing necessary energy; the result is fatigue and other FMS symptoms.An article entitled "FMS Gene Found" discussed the possibility that the discovery of a new antibody in the blood of 50% of FMS patients (higher percentages in people with severe FMS and those who meet the diagnostic criteria) may implicate a particular gene in causing FMS (Summer 1999). This is exciting, and it's hoped this can be used as an FMS diagnostic marker in the near future. At present, little is known about the genetic components of FMS. As is the case with other ARC's (Autoimmune Related Conditions), the extreme prevalence in women as compared to men may relate to a male Y chromosome's protective influence in those with a genetic predisposition. Interestingly, some FM characteristics look like premature aging of the musculoskeletal system, and perhaps one gene waiting to be discovered as contributing to FMS will be associated with aging.(Fransen and Russel 1996).It is believed that CFIDS patients can't break down or use glucose efficiently, allowing it to build up and act as a toxin in the body and they are just beginning to study this aspect."


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Moldie:This is interesting. Thanks for posting it.







JeanG


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Moldie.In the text, did Dr. Ravicz make any references realtive to the discussion of nutrient malabsorption in FMS? I am "collecting" references on that (and many )subjects and would just like to know if one was made that I can go get and read.ThanksMNL_________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Mike, I had to take her book back to the library, but she did make a reference to Teitelbaum, and I do have his book. The emphasis seems to be on the connection between the suppression of the Hypothalmus gland which results in immune supression making one susceptible to bowel infections which cause decreased absorption of nutrients, leading to vitamin and mineral deficiencies. Perhaps you can e-mail Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum about this. He is on the web. Here are some references from his book that may or may not be helpful. I have not reviewed them:R.K. Chandra, "Effect of Macro and Micro Nutrient Defieciencies and Excess on Immune Response," Food Technology, February 1985, pp. 91-93.S. Chandra, et al., "Undernutrition Impairs Immunity," Internal Medicine 5 (December 1984): 85-99.Demitrick, M.A., J. K. Dale, S. E. Strauss, L. Lave, S.J. Listwak, and M. J. Dreuss. "Evidence for Impaired Activation of the Hypothalmic-Pituitary-Adrenal Axis in Patients With Chronic Fatigue Syndrome." Journal Of Clincal Endocrinology and Metabolism 73 (1991): 1223-1234.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:It is believed that CFIDS patients can't break down or use glucose efficiently, allowing it to build up and act as a toxin in the body and they are just beginning to study this aspect."


This can't be right because 1) where is the supposed glucose located that it hasn't been measured? 2) FMS patients would start breaking down fat and creating ketones and develop symptoms of ketoacidosis and 3) glucose hanging around is at least partially responsible for causing the problems seen in diabetes and these things do not happen in FMS. Equating FMS to diabetes is barking up the wrong tree.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 09-30-2000).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MOLDIE:Jeez, I sort of forgot this thread was here, and it is interesting.Of interest mainly due to the suggestion of "hypothalmic suppression" and the effects on the neuroimmune system and the interrconnectivity with the gut viscera. It is consistent with direct observations of measured reactions we have made and acted upon clinically, that every patient that has presented with a symptom-set of fibromyalgia demonstrates directly on end-point analysis of the blood for collective abnormal immune reactivity, that they exhibit several abnormal immune responses (including "granulocyte degranulation"). The loss of cellular integrity of the granulocytic cells under these conditions is an inappropriate response, and results in the inappropriate release of chemical mediators which would elicit these central and peripheral effects. When the ingested substances eliciting the responses are removed, these reactions cease, and symptom remission of substantial degree has been noted. This is sort of our "secondary level" of planned investigation, particularly due to the presence of the "IBS symptomologic set" in many FMS patients...so IBS will be coming first and FMS second over the next (2) years.Have a PFDMNL_____________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Moldie, excellent article. My occupational therapist has been saying that there is a genetic disposition to FMS and CFS which is from the same 'root' as autoimmune conditions. Wonder if the gene implicated found in this study is related to genes implicated in autoimmune conditions? It's nice to see some research into this - FINALLY!susan


----------

